# Betta-themed holidays?



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

well, I got bored and started thinking about bettas, then holidays, then I came up with betta themed holidays!

the point of this thread is to come up with some betta themed holidays, then possibly post them here. 

for example: Betta tribute day - Dec 5.

let's have some fun! :lol:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

yeah that would be fun!!!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

come on, post your betta themed holidays ideas here, like in the example!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

National Betta Spawn Day - Oct. 17, so everyone can have babies for the spring IBC shows! LOL


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

National Ich Awareness Day - Aug. 15


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm posting another holiday!

World betta week! - Dec 1 to Dec 7 (wow it goes through my birthday! haha!)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

lets go ask a mod to make these real? xD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

National "love your bettas" week! March 12-19 love on your little scaly friends and just spoil them even more!!!

Lol a little cheesie!! XD


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> National "love your bettas" week! March 12-19 love on your little scaly friends and just spoil them even more!!!
> 
> Lol a little cheesie!! XD



Nah, yours was super awesome. And I'm not being sarcastic here!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> Nah, yours was super awesome. And I'm not being sarcastic here!


Thank you!!! ^.^


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

When the Year of the Dragon comes around again, we can all show off dragonscale bettas?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hershey said:


> When the Year of the Dragon comes around again, we can all show off dragonscale bettas?


That sound cool!! I love dragon-scale bettas!!!!! ^.^


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Hershey said:


> When the Year of the Dragon comes around again, we can all show off dragonscale bettas?


hmm... sure! make up a name for that holiday?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

-inb4 Dragontales theme song hurr-


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

National Rescue a Betta Day-October 8 ( My Bday!)


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Let's see...how about Halloween for bettas on October 31? What can I say? We get all that candy, why not let our fishies eat a bloodworm or two? Lol someone needs to make these real...headed over to Google to see if it's possible...:-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, I found a site that might help in doing the Betta themed holidays: http://www.mhprofessional.com/templates/chases/submit-entry.php


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

The year of the Dragon is this year I think...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Ok, I found a site that might help in doing the Betta themed holidays: http://www.mhprofessional.com/templates/chases/submit-entry.php


Thanks!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Let's see...how about Halloween for bettas on October 31? What can I say? We get all that candy, why not let our fishies eat a bloodworm or two? Lol someone needs to make these real...headed over to Google to see if it's possible...:-D


SURE! I just bought some bloodworms, but King Dedede doesn't seem to like them much...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> SURE! I just bought some bloodworms, but King Dedede doesn't seem to like them much...


My bettas love bloodworms!!! I like the Halloween idea!!! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> My bettas love bloodworms!!! I like the Halloween idea!!! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


lets go ask the mods to make these holidays real on bettafish.com!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i think there should be a year long betta appreciation/education day though i dont see that going to happen. i do try to give frozen BW on the anniversary i get my bettas though i do feed BW rather often though not enough to spoil them to be picky.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

nel3 said:


> i think there should be a year long betta appreciation/education day though i dont see that going to happen. i do try to give frozen BW on the anniversary i get my bettas though i do feed BW rather often though not enough to spoil them to be picky.


i forget when i get my bettas! and i also forget to right it down!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Betta King day where we celebrate the first betta on Earth- we don't know who. :lol:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm gonna add another holiday-Give Your Betta a Bloodworm Day. Pretty self explanatory. Okay, I'm making a site for the holidays about betta fish and it's gonna be www.bettaholidays.webs.com but be warned: it is not fully created yet.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> I'm gonna add another holiday-Give Your Betta a Bloodworm Day. Pretty self explanatory. Okay, I'm making a site for the holidays about betta fish and it's gonna be www.bettaholidays.webs.com but be warned: it is not fully created yet.


sure, can you make me an editor, too, somehow?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> sure, can you make me an editor, too, somehow?


If you have a webs.com account, it should be easy. If not, it's easy to make an account. You can pm me the username for the account and I'll make you an editor.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> If you have a webs.com account, it should be easy. If not, it's easy to make an account. You can pm me the username for the account and I'll make you an editor.


ok. I'm gonna make one


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Great!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Great!


now we need to switch from more chatting to less chatting and less holidaying to more holidaying!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok! Yet another holiday: Train a Fish Month in December. You take a month to train your fish.


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Betta Rescue*

I think it would be awesome to have like a Betta Rescue Day. As a way to make people more aware of these animals and how awesome they truly are. 

Or maybe even an adoption day like with dogs only betta.


----------

